# Having a baby



## Expat mom (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone.
I have so many questions… ill start with the most important one first. We are moving to Cairo at the end of May 2014. Ill be about 16 weeks pregnant then. Whichever medical insurance we get once we are there will not cover the birth of the baby. So, if we are living in New Cairo district, can anyone recommend a fabulous doctor and a private hospital where I can have a caesarian? Also, any ideas on what the cost involved will be? Having the baby back home in South Africa is an option but that would mean disrupting our 2 year olds routine.. I think having a new baby is stressful enough for her without throwing in 10 hr flights and being away from dad for 3 months. 
Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi, Congratulations and welcome to Egypt

Go home to have your baby.. everyone who can afford to go back to their home country does so, there is no after care here. There are no health visitors to come and visit you after the birth etc. 
Yes it might be a long trip home but if you have good medical provision there then it is a must. 
Your other child is two years of age.. they dont know stress so don't worry about that. 

Good luck


----------



## Expat mom (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you for your reply Maiden. I appreciate your feedback. In South Africa we don't have health care visitors that come and visit us at home either.. It must be a first world "perk"  as we didn't have that when my daughter was born in Kenya either. You get discharged from hospital and become you husbands / family's problem.
So if that's the only negative to giving birth in Cairo, there doesn't seem much point in travelling back to SA.
So still on the quest for a Doctor, hospital and the costs involved.

Thanks again.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Expat mom said:


> Thank you for your reply Maiden. I appreciate your feedback. In South Africa we don't have health care visitors that come and visit us at home either.. It must be a first world "perk"  as we didn't have that when my daughter was born in Kenya either. You get discharged from hospital and become you husbands / family's problem.
> So if that's the only negative to giving birth in Cairo, there doesn't seem much point in travelling back to SA.
> So still on the quest for a Doctor, hospital and the costs involved.
> 
> Thanks again.




No its not the only negative, as I said anyone who can go overseas to give birth does so including Egyptians. 
Prices doctors etc will differ greatly. I suggest when you come out here you start looking at the hospitals and by that I mean visiting to check it out, also go back when they are not expecting you. 

Good luck,


----------



## Expat mom (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you Maiden. I'll definitely do that.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I just had a baby 2 months ago and the other one 9 years ago. Both were here. My doctor this time was great and the american hospital is amazing. I disagree with saying it is bad here. I worked on hospitals in the states and this hospital was great.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Expat mom said:


> Thank you for your reply Maiden. I appreciate your feedback. In South Africa we don't have health care visitors that come and visit us at home either.. It must be a first world "perk"  as we didn't have that when my daughter was born in Kenya either. You get discharged from hospital and become you husbands / family's problem.
> So if that's the only negative to giving birth in Cairo, there doesn't seem much point in travelling back to SA.
> So still on the quest for a Doctor, hospital and the costs involved.
> 
> Thanks again.



I would suggest you have a read through this thread. ....and also everyone i know went back to their own country to give birth.



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/134570-pregnant-egypt.html


----------



## Expat mom (Apr 3, 2014)

charleen said:


> I just had a baby 2 months ago and the other one 9 years ago. Both were here. My doctor this time was great and the american hospital is amazing. I disagree with saying it is bad here. I worked on hospitals in the states and this hospital was great.


Thank you Charleen for your positive feedback. Where in Cairo are you? Can you recall the cost of your birth and hospital stay? Would you mind sharing your doctors details with me.
Thanks again


----------

